# Brute de Forge from 3.5" of truck coil spring



## daizee (Mar 9, 2020)

With E/V Nautilus rudder bearing brass bolster and white oak.
Definitely in the "work horse" category. 
Did this on a whim and loving it!


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice job on that forged taper, good looking knife!


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the contrast between rough and smooth


----------

